# Which Celebrities Own or Have Owned a Maltese



## onedebora

Just for fun, I thought it would be interesting to see which celebrities own or have owned our beloved breed!

While browsing the net, I came across a few:


----------



## onedebora

Some more:


----------



## carolicious

to add to the list, of course, Britney Spears and also Eva Longoria (she had her maltese with her during a photoshoot of her closet for InStyle Magazine, that's how I know  ) Miley Cyrus doesn't actually own a maltese, but her aunt does and I think she dog sits for her aunt from time to time.


----------



## onedebora




----------



## onedebora

> to add to the list, of course, Britney Spears and also Eva Longoria (she had her maltese with her during a photoshoot of her closet for InStyle Magazine, that's how I know  ) Miley Cyrus doesn't actually own a maltese, but her aunt does and I think she dog sits for her aunt from time to time.[/B]


Oh, that's right! I briefly forgot Britney owns one. I must have repressed that memory! lol

I have also heard that Joan Crawford owned a couple. Hopefully they received better treatment than her kids!!


----------



## onedebora

I also heard that the Kardashians purchased one or two from a pet store. :angry:


----------



## onedebora

Ok, so I have a lot of time on my hands:


----------



## onedebora

He states, *"Her breed is one what I call one in a million. She has all the ingredients for the absolutely perfect dog."*


----------



## carolicious

wow! so many celebrities with maltese! I didnt know Jessica Simpson had one too. Hers looks like a mix? perhaps a maltipoo in the picture?

oh i just checked, she has a maltipoo named Daisy! aww, all those dogs are so cute! I hope most of them did not get the puppies from a pet store!


----------



## LJSquishy

Wow, some of the poor doggies look so dirty and their hair is stringy.  I can't believe that guy dyed his dogs pink and blue...I can only imagine what it does to their coats. :smscare2: 

But some of them are just soooo cute.


----------



## Krystal

Jessica's is a maltipoo named Daisy-May....Nic bought it for her on her birthday and suprised her with it on stage of her concert while they sang a duet. He went through a breeder but obvisouly it was a byb.


----------



## sophie

I must be getting old because I don't know who half those people are just by their pictures. :brownbag:


----------



## Maxsmom

Eva Longoria's Malt doesn't look like a full Maltese either. :mellow:


----------



## Julie718

> Jessica's is a maltipoo named Daisy-May....Nic bought it for her on her birthday and suprised her with it on stage of her concert while they sang a duet. He went through a breeder but obvisouly it was a byb.[/B]


I just love Jessica's malti-poo Daisy!!!  I remember when their show Newlyweds was on they actually went to a Maltese breeder's house somewhere in CA, but they didn't say the name of it.


----------



## Julie718

> Ok, so I have a lot of time on my hands:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Britney looks so happy and pretty there! I remember her Malt was named Laci.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

Leona Helmsley left 12 million $ to her Maltese "Trouble".
[attachment=36581:Leona_He..._Maltese.jpg]


----------



## charmypoo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=566506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica's is a maltipoo named Daisy-May....Nic bought it for her on her birthday and suprised her with it on stage of her concert while they sang a duet. He went through a breeder but obvisouly it was a byb.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just love Jessica's malti-poo Daisy!!!  I remember when their show Newlyweds was on they actually went to a Maltese breeder's house somewhere in CA, but they didn't say the name of it.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

The breeder's name is Doug and he had some nice Maltese - one girl from Chrisman lines too. I was going to get a show pup from him at some point but I decided not too. The girl did get sold and finished pretty quickly. She was adorable. The breeder is no longer breeding or showing last I heard.

At some point, I also found the website for where Nick got Jessica's puppy. It was definetly a byb but at least not a puppy mill or broker.

Found it - This is Daisy-May's breeder - http://www.puppiepoos.com/


----------



## charmypoo

Another picture of Halle Berry and her Maltese - Miss Polly & Little Willie.









Diddy has a darling Maltese named Sophie. A really cute head on that girl. I think she was from the puppy broker Divapup. Kodie's mom also mentioned that P. Diddy got a Maltese from Kodie's breeder as well.

















The drummer from Bon Jovi has a Maltese from Bonnie Palmer.

I think Pamela Anderson has a Maltese too?


----------



## jadey

> Wow, some of the poor doggies look so dirty and their hair is stringy.  I can't believe that guy dyed his dogs pink and blue...I can only imagine what it does to their coats. :smscare2:
> 
> But some of them are just soooo cute.[/B]



i agree lol i was just thinking the same thing~


----------



## MandyMc65

I didn't know Tico had a Maltese... Hmm... I just love that whole band!

Here's Bonnie's link for the "Celebrity Maltese"


----------



## Krystal

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=566506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica's is a maltipoo named Daisy-May....Nic bought it for her on her birthday and suprised her with it on stage of her concert while they sang a duet. He went through a breeder but obvisouly it was a byb.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just love Jessica's malti-poo Daisy!!!  I remember when their show Newlyweds was on they actually went to a Maltese breeder's house somewhere in CA, but they didn't say the name of it.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I think Daisy is adorable too!! That episode introduced me to little dogs!! I never knew of the toy breed!! I searched and searched to find out what kind of dog she had but in the process I fell in love with the maltese!! I thought that Nic had some lady go to his house....


----------



## mysugarbears

Heather Locklear had maltese, don't know if she still does.


----------



## I found nemo

> I must be getting old because I don't know who half those people are just by their pictures. :brownbag:[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kodie

> Another picture of Halle Berry and her Maltese - Miss Polly & Little Willie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diddy has a darling Maltese named Sophie. A really cute head on that girl. I think she was from the puppy broker Divapup. Kodie's mom also mentioned that P. Diddy got a Maltese from Kodie's breeder as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drummer from Bon Jovi has a Maltese from Bonnie Palmer.
> 
> I think Pamela Anderson has a Maltese too?[/B]


Diddy has 2 malts from the sister of the lady where i got kodie from...


----------



## onedebora

> Leona Helmsley left 12 million $ to her Maltese "Trouble".
> [attachment=36581:Leona_He..._Maltese.jpg][/B]


Talk about a SPOILED MALTESE! :smrofl:


----------



## onedebora

According to Wikpedia, Elizabeth Taylor, Frank Sinatra, Halle Berry, Mia Farrow, Liberace, Lee Remmick, Heather Locklear and Kristin Chenoweth have all owned a maltese.


----------



## Cosy

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=566610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must be getting old because I don't know who half those people are just by their pictures. :brownbag:[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> [/B]
Click to expand...


:smrofl: :smrofl: Me either.


----------



## Deborah

> I must be getting old because I don't know who half those people are just by their pictures. :brownbag:[/B]


This would certainly apply to me gosh I am old.

Jane Clayson and Bryant Gumbel also own malteses.


----------



## SillieMillie

Kristen Chenowith (I know her best from a guest spot on Frasier as Porsche) has a malt named Maddie. Elizabeth Taylor has malts and Wayne Newton owns several maltese.


----------



## Maxsmom

> Wow, some of the poor doggies look so dirty and their hair is stringy.  I can't believe that guy dyed his dogs pink and blue...I can only imagine what it does to their coats. :smscare2:
> 
> But some of them are just soooo cute.[/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 
I'm with you on the colored coats. What is he thinking??

Love and Peace

*"Money will buy you a pretty good dog, but it won't buy the wag of his tail."*
_ -Josh Billings_


----------



## saltymalty

> I must be getting old because I don't know who half those people are just by their pictures. :brownbag:[/B]



How sad am I that I only recognize Liz Taylor, Glenn Close, and Leona!


----------



## saltymalty

Oh my gosh...how could I forget...Judith Ripka (of jewelry fame) owns a maltese...Pookie Burke. She has a painting of Pookie in her Madison Ave store. Also, I believe Barbra (as in Striesand) has one.


----------



## gatiger40

Wow, I guess alot of people claim to have a part in the breeding of little Daisy the malti-poo Jessica Simpson has. Before I knew better 2 years ago when I got Snowball (he's suppose to be a full Maltese, but is a very poor example of the breed although I love him dearly) I went to the breeder who claimed to have sold Daisy to Nick.

I didn't really care about the celebrity part of it, I just thought I was doing the responsible thing by buying from a breeder who cared about the best interest of the animals. I mean if these celebrities bought from her she must be good right??? NOT!!!

I have learned SOO much in 2 years about this subject. I had never had a dog before and thought I did it right, but I had alot to learn and still do.

Anyway he came from www.texasteacup.com

Snowball is over 8 pounds, has cottony hair, not many black points and can be snappy and has food aggression and fear aggression issues. I found out he wasn't even raised by the lady on the website who claimed to have raised him, but I found his actual breeder on the USDA website so he most likely came from a puppy mill. It makes me so mad that I was mislead that way, but I guess we each have to learn.


----------



## my baby

> Leona Helmsley left 12 million $ to her Maltese "Trouble".
> [attachment=36581:Leona_He..._Maltese.jpg][/B]



That is one lucky maltese!!!! Wish it was me!!!! rayer: rayer:


----------



## MissMelanie

Last night on The Bachelor, I saw that it looks like Shayne has two of them.

Also Donald Pliner has one. :biggrin: 

And sorry but, those photos of Leona, are SCARY looking. Made me think of The Joker from Batman. :shocked: No amount of money would make me want to be her dog.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Carole

> I must be getting old because I don't know who half those people are just by their pictures. :brownbag:[/B]



*(((((Sophie))))))Thanks for saying what I was thinking myself!!! :smhelp: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## onedebora

Madonna owns one...


----------



## I-LOVE-KRISTIN

I love this women! :wub: 

Kristi Dawn Chenoweth


----------



## Lennabella

> Another picture of Halle Berry and her Maltese - Miss Polly & Little Willie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diddy has a darling Maltese named Sophie. A really cute head on that girl. I think she was from the puppy broker Divapup. Kodie's mom also mentioned that P. Diddy got a Maltese from Kodie's breeder as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drummer from Bon Jovi has a Maltese from Bonnie Palmer.
> 
> I think Pamela Anderson has a Maltese too?[/B]


Maria Carey's malt reminds me of "Cosy" ..


----------



## Cosy

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=566755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another picture of Halle Berry and her Maltese - Miss Polly & Little Willie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diddy has a darling Maltese named Sophie. A really cute head on that girl. I think she was from the puppy broker Divapup. Kodie's mom also mentioned that P. Diddy got a Maltese from Kodie's breeder as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drummer from Bon Jovi has a Maltese from Bonnie Palmer.
> 
> I think Pamela Anderson has a Maltese too?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maria Carey's malt reminds me of "Cosy" ..
> [/B]
Click to expand...


She does a little. "Cosy, don't get any big ideas!"


----------



## ClaBec Maltese

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=566755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another picture of Halle Berry and her Maltese - Miss Polly & Little Willie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diddy has a darling Maltese named Sophie. A really cute head on that girl. I think she was from the puppy broker Divapup. Kodie's mom also mentioned that P. Diddy got a Maltese from Kodie's breeder as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drummer from Bon Jovi has a Maltese from Bonnie Palmer.
> 
> I think Pamela Anderson has a Maltese too?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maria Carey's malt reminds me of "Cosy" ..
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I have to agree.


----------



## thinkpink

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=581484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another picture of Halle Berry and her Maltese - Miss Polly & Little Willie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diddy has a darling Maltese named Sophie. A really cute head on that girl. I think she was from the puppy broker Divapup. Kodie's mom also mentioned that P. Diddy got a Maltese from Kodie's breeder as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drummer from Bon Jovi has a Maltese from Bonnie Palmer.
> 
> I think Pamela Anderson has a Maltese too?[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maria Carey's malt reminds me of "Cosy" ..
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She does a little. "Cosy, don't get any big ideas!"
> [/B]
Click to expand...


She does, but I'm a huge Cosy fan so she's cuter than Mariah's in my opinion.

Speaking of Cosy, where is that girl hiding out these days? We haven't seen any pictures in quite a while.


----------



## Cosy

[/QUOTE]


She does, but I'm a huge Cosy fan so she's cuter than Mariah's in my opinion.

Speaking of Cosy, where is that girl hiding out these days? We haven't seen any pictures in quite a while.
[/QUOTE]

We're busy packing. Supervising the dog toys and where they go is Cosy's big job. We'll post some new ones if this move is ever done and unpacked.


----------



## Kara

Sarah Michelle Gellar has one, not sure if she still does. His name is Thor.


I remember reading once about her celebrating his birthday with a huge party and inviting loads of other doggy friends.


----------

